# Sally B Needs our help



## trackend (Sep 14, 2005)

I went to Duxford at the weekend for the Battle of Britain commemoration and while there I visited the Sally B (B17) stand.
Things are looking pretty grim for the old girl as new EU regulations are imposing ridiculous insurance indemnity increases on the aircraft. 
Based on weight of plane she comes under the commercial aircraft section even though she only is insured for 20 hours flying a year.
I joined as a member of the preservation society and put my name too a petion .
If you feel able can I ask any of you guys to down load the petion get some names on it and send it too the address at the bottom, for you fellas in the UK its only the cost of a second class stamp. 


The link is this http://sallyb.dcgservices.com/news_frameset.php
and the form download is at the bottom of the third story
SALLY B GROUNDED BY EU REGS

I feel it needs our support as its the only B17 flying in the UK and as such is a tribute too the 30,000 + US guys who flew from the UK and never returned to there homes in the states.

Thanks guys

PS so far we have 6500 signatures but we need many more


----------



## plan_D (Sep 14, 2005)

I signed the petition at the Flying Legends. My brothers also signed it.


----------



## trackend (Sep 14, 2005)

How about some friends / relitives etc D who would sign ?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 14, 2005)

I sent them an e-mail this morning to see if American signatures will also carry weight for the petition. If it does, then I will get some of the petitions down to the museum ASAP. Plus, I have a network of people here in the US warbird community that I am sure would sign.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 14, 2005)

I'll see what I can do. I forgot to mention I got one of my brother's girlfriends to sign too!


----------



## trackend (Sep 14, 2005)

They said that they have had quite a few visitors from the USA sign so I'm sure any received would be most welcome Eric also as its a USA aircraft I think it will mean alot more that our friends across the pond also recognise the importance of a UK based B17 memorial flight to show the British public that the War time ties with the States run very deep.

Its most appreciated thank you.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 14, 2005)

It's about keeping that history alive and making sure that future generations remember the sacrifices made by everyone who fought in WWII. I know a few B-17 vets that flew in the 8th AF and I know they have been watching the situation with Sally B closely. I know they can pass the word along and it will pass quickly!


----------



## trackend (Sep 14, 2005)

Great stuff Eric mate


----------

